# Needed left handed winch so...



## moloch16 (Aug 24, 2011)

My boat trailer winch is right handed but the winch handle interfered with my trolling motor mount, so I looked to see how I could make it left handed. Looked into taking the winch apart and putting it back lefty but that didn't seem possible, it's built to be right handed only. So I took it off and flipped it upside down. Kind of odd but I think it will work. Anyone tried this and wish they hadn't?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 24, 2011)

That's how I've seen it done.


----------

